
Pluto is the most famous demoted planet, but it is not the first - jelliclesfarm
http://www.astronomy.com/news/2019/12/why-do-astronomers-keep-changing-what-it-means-to-be-a-planet
======
jelliclesfarm
Begs the question: Is Jupiter A Planet?

[https://youtu.be/4Vp4kx-jX9Q](https://youtu.be/4Vp4kx-jX9Q) (Jupiter Is Not A
Planet by SpaceMog)

